# 2005 tn75da



## RAYAN (Aug 1, 2012)

i HAVE A 2005 NEW HOLLAND TN75DA WITH 200 HOURS TRACTOR SAT AWHILE before I bought it I have put 20 hours on it ) the shuttle shift works fine for shifting forward and reverse and switshing gears but the clutch dosnt .a code of 34 will flash on cluster (34 IS ADDED TO SEVERICE MANUAL IN 2007):usa:
the clutch pedal will disingage it because it allows me to take it out of gear and the clutch pedal will alow me to shift gears but gears are not ingage some time if you leave it in the gears it will hesitate and ingage and the tractor will move any hints one local mech.said to try changing a switch part # 87585979 called a gear engaement switch ,electric controll switch ,shuttal switch the switch in on the left side of tranny and is gray color also he said try changing switch part number# 87585980 callled a reverer switch,high low switch , electric control gear range switch this switch is also located on the left side of tranny and is green thanks for listening


----------

